
Google Delivers New Java-like Language: Noop - raghus
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Application-Development/Google-Delivers-New-Javalike-Language-Noop-473613/
======
tetsuo13
Previous thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=827733>

